# Pantalla blanca



## Ferrare (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola amig@s tengo una tft, marca OKI V16A que cuando la enciendo la pantalla se ilumina en blanco no mas, sin dar ningun tipo de imagen. Yo creo que es del inverter y me parece que este va alojado en la fuente de alimentación.
A que se puede dar ese fallo?? 
he comprobado los condensadores de la fuente para ver si alguno estaba seco, pero estan en condiciones. 

Espero poder solucionarlo.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por todo de antemano.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 26, 2012)

si piensas que es el inverter.......me da que pensar que alomejor no verificaste bien los condensadores,como lo hiciste?


----------



## nocta (Jul 26, 2012)

Te fijaste de dar vuelta el flex? Seguramente el conector de la pantalla tenga un solo modo, pero el lado que va a la lógica, pueda ir de otro modo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 26, 2012)

la ves que me paso un caso asi,
fue porque estaba en falso contacto un cable plano ,pero antes de ajustar y darme cuenta de la falla ,ya le cambie todos los capacitores de la fuente ,
con la fuente fuera de su lugar funcionaba,pero cunando lo armaba y cerraba ,,,otra ves pantalla en blanco,,
era el cable plano que estaba mal ajustado



nocta dijo:


> Te fijaste de dar vuelta el flex? Seguramente el conector de la pantalla tenga un solo modo, pero el lado que va a la lógica, pueda ir de otro modo.



siii eso mismo


----------



## Ferrare (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya he revisado el bus ese que decís y le limpiado los contactos pero sigue viéndose blanca.

Los condensadores los he comprobado, desoldando y midiéndolos con un capacimetro.

Un saludo.



Bueno al decir cable plano o flex creo que os referis al bus (asi le llamo yo) al que va de la placa madre hacia la pantalla.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2012)

si ese mismo ,                    .


----------



## nocta (Jul 27, 2012)

Para mí es el flex. Probá moviéndolo a ver si se llega a ver bien.
De todos modos, el monitor después del pantallazo blanco, pasa a standby o queda recibiendo señal? Te fijaste los voltajes que salen de la fuente para la lógica? Se puede ver el menú del monitor durante o después del pantallazo blanco?

En mi experiencia, aunque no es mucha, ese problema se da por conectar el flex al revés en la lógica. Nunca le encontré otra causa a ese problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2012)

bueno yo repare uno ase un rato,el defecto era que se ponía todo blanco y cuando funcionaba se veia medio mal,
le recorte una tirita de unos 2 milimetros con una tijera al flex y quedo de 10 ¡¡


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jul 27, 2012)

Ferrare saludos, amigo si pudieras probar la pantalla en otra maquina donde calse seria lo ideal ya que si prende en blanco es que el inverter sirve, si llegases a verificar que es la pantalla me comentas y te indico que puedes hacer para rescatarla de nuevo.


----------

